# 4 Humpday!



## sawhorseray (Mar 9, 2022)

STUDENT WHO OBTAINED 0% ON AN EXAM
How would you have graded this?

Q1.. In which battle did George Armstrong Custer die?
*His last battle

Q2.. Where was the Declaration of Independence signed?
*At the bottom of the page

Q3.. River Ravi flows in which state?
*Liquid

Q4.. What is the main reason for divorce?
*Marriage

Q5.. What is the main reason for failure?
*Exams

Q6.. What can you never eat for breakfast?
*Lunch & dinner

Q7.. What looks like half an apple?
*The other half

Q8.. If you throw a red stone into the blue sea, what will it become?
*Wet

Q9.. How can a man go eight days without sleeping?
*No problem, he sleeps at night.

Q10. How can you lift an elephant with one hand?
*You will never find an elephant that has one hand.

Q11. If you had three apples and four oranges in one hand and four apples and three oranges in other hand, what would you have?
*Very large hands

Q12. If it took eight men ten hours to build a wall, how long would it take four men to build it?
*No time at all, the wall is already built.

Q13. How can you drop a raw egg onto a concrete floor without cracking it?
*Any way you want, concrete floors are very hard to crack.


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 9, 2022)

LOL . Really good ones today Ray .



sawhorseray said:


> . If it took eight men ten hours to build a wall,


It better not !!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 9, 2022)

LOL---These were Great, Ray.
However my favorite is still the Puppy watching the Dog-Training Videos, the little boy shows him.

Bear


----------



## bauchjw (Mar 9, 2022)

Hump Day! Thank you for the laughs! The kids test answers are the best!


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 9, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> Hump Day! Thank you for the laughs! The kids test answers are the best!



Probably the smartest kid in the class, I'd have given him an A+. RAY


----------



## GaryHibbert (Mar 12, 2022)

LMAO at the tree killing the electric car.
Gary


----------



## MJB05615 (Mar 12, 2022)

All lol's Ray.  The test answers are really good.  Thanks, I'm late to see these, but glad cause I need these today.


----------



## one eyed jack (Mar 12, 2022)

"No cave drawings of salads"  Love it!


----------



## robrpb (Mar 12, 2022)

Good ones Ray.

Rob


----------

